# How many toys does your Golden Have?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just finished cleaning up the doggie toys scattered throughout the house and put them in the toy boxes (one upstairs & one downstairs). I couldn't believe how many there were!!! Also, the more climate weather has started showing many of the outdoor toys formerly covered in now. These guys have TONS of toys - more than I thought.

Just wondering how many toys your guys/gals have?

(I'm embarrassed to say that my guys have at least 100 when you count all of the balls outside & buried in snow)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I just almost embarrased myself. I read the topic and thought it said how many _toes_ does your Golden have?

Wow. Staying up all night talking to friends is really catching up to me... :doh:

Aubrie and Layla have waaaayyy too many to count. My favorite is when we go buy more toys and about 2 or 3 that we haven't seen in a year show up! Every time we go to shows I come home with a handful of toys. I'm running out of room to store all of them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't like to count them!

Lets just say that they have 3 toyboxes.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

One-hundred sounds about right, if you count all the antlers.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah, well I'm trying to do better with Lucky. He's got a football kong that hurts when it drops on my foot. A fire hydrant kong. Tennis type ball. A hand towel that is tied in the middle with a knot. A Pheasent that goes "HONGK, HOOONGK" . A Hedge Hog that kinda oinks. And lots of sticks that he jabs us with outside. He had a few more but a couple of weeks ago, they just had to go to the great toy sky heaven place.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't want to count but here is a picture of the container!!:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey have been breaking all her toys so she is down to about 5.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^ LOL Is that a brand new kong in there?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine probably have around 30-although I don't think most of them classify as "toys" anymore - but rather "dirty pieces of tattered rags" but if the girls still want to rip them up and fight over them, who am I to judge!


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

Miley has an entire boxful(diaper size box) or toys but PREFERS to take and steal the build-a-bears. She LOVES any of them and they're her faves.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Too many to count! Tailer has 2 milk crates full, and about the same amount scattered in the living room! I just flipped his milk crates yesterday and put the toys that were on top on bottom...you should have seen him rooting around amongst all the toys! Silly Boy!

And, I am a Toyalcoholic, I can not go to the pet food store with out buying a new toy or hoof or bully stick or ear...


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen has about 8....1 of each toy "category"


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I posted this poll last week but snapped this picture of Riley just this weekend! 

You have to protect your favourites (even when you sleep)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

no more than 8.If you count dead skins of duck,squirrel and hedgehog.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just counted 22 so far! LOL I must buy toys every single time I go out!! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My three have too many. They are scattered in all rooms of the house, the deck, the backyard you name it! I would guess around 30!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WAY TOO MANY!!! (That seems to be a common answer around here lol)


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*How many toys does your golden have?*

These photos are from five years ago, when my angel Cody wanted to count his toys (I think there are 65 in these pics). I haven't done the same for Finn, although he has his own plus a bunch of Cody's. Let's just say it's excessive


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am forever missing one shoe or flipflop, despite the hundred toys the goldens possess. I just look no further than the yard, bc it's certain someone paraded out with it. Every year, when the snow melt in spring, a few old favorites come out of hiberation, having spent the winter blanketed over. It's pretty funny how they love to take tpys outside but NEVER fetch them back in again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Taler and Cody/Finn have ASTOUNDING toy collections. It was fun seeing all thoses riches.

Ours chronically get taken to the beach and misplaced(frisbees, balls, kongs on ropes) or someone performs surgery on stuffing/squeakers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not many. I'm their favorite toy and what they like best to do is take a ride in the car! Oh, and they love their Saturday Bully Sticks. They wait for the door for them. They are handed out right after I set the groceries down on the table. Tucker even has his favorite chair in which to eat them!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a large wicker laundry basket that is FULL plus another downstairs!
Most were gifts from my girlfriend. Any we bought were from garage sales.
The boys have their favorites and sift through the basket looking till they find the one they want. 
I feel like I pick up as many toys now as I did when my kids were little! I'm trying to teach them to pick up after themselves!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to go with 11 to 15, just because of tennis balls.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Heh Maverick has around 10 toys. Still collecting them. =P


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey has sooo many toys. We always had to buy double of everything because Casey and Laura would get jealous if you bought only one. Once Laura passed, we still have double the toys. Ropes, kongs, MANY tennis balls, squeaky balls, nylabones, the list goes on and on. He doesn't have any stuffed toys, they get "de-stuffed" really quickly.  

I've already started buying toys for my future dog... we haven't even decided when or from where s/he is coming. Am I insane??


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh wait, we're including tennis balls in this poll???? I recently gave 80+ tennis balls to GRRR, and at last count, we still had over 100. We live close to a public tennis court, and Finn's mission in life is to find the forgotten ball(s) each and every day. Rarely is he disappointed I think that makes Finn the president of the "spoiled rotten with toys" department.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

My girls have two boxes full of toys but the pile keeps getting smaller and smaller as Charlie likes to kill Bailey's favorite stuffies! Whenever my Dad comes to visit he says it looks like a spoiled rotten kid lives here with toys scattered all over then place. I tell him there are two spoiled brats living here and that they need to learn to pick up after themselves! Bailey loves to take every toy out of the box after I have just put them all away it's her favorite game.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I am extremely picky about toys. They have 1 overflowing toybox & I know every single toy in there. After I read about dogs swallowing balls, I threw out all their racketballs & replaced them with balls that are at least 3.25 inches.

(2) Powzer 3.25 inch GlowBalls (these are sold on Amazon & are really great for large dogs & they're cheaper on Amazon then at petstores) : http://www.amazon.com/Sergeants-Pow...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1233282532&sr=8-2
(1) 4.5 foot stuffed dog (Goldie's-too big for the box)
(1) 2.5 foot stuffed clinging monkey (Aspen's)
(1) 21 inch stuffed fleece bone
(2-3) giant stuffed fleece tommy boys
(1) Tufffy's Tug-O-War
(1) Tuffy's Ring
(1) Large Kong
(2) 4 inch Nobbly Wobbly Balls
(2) JW Pet Hol-ee Balls (two different sizes)
(1) Medium rubber pull toy

Play items not in the toybox:
(1) Chase-It
(1) Nina Ottosson DogPyramid
(1) Nina Ottosson DogSmart
(1) Nina Ottosson DogSpinny
(1) Nina Ottosson DogFighter *will be getting very soon for them!


----------

